# U.S. Militär lizensiert CryEngine 3



## Dr. Kucho (28. Mai 2011)

*U.S. Militär lizensiert CryEngine 3*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mit einem Budget von $57 Million hat die _Orlando Division of Intelligent Decisions_ des U.S. Militärs ein Projekt ins Leben gerufen, um ein neues Präzisionstrainingsgerät für Soldaten zu entwickeln. Ergebnis ist das sogenannte _Dismounted Soldier Training System_ (DSTS). Dabei handelt es sich um einen Datenhelm (_HMD_), der mit Hilfe der CryEngine 3 eine vielzahl an Landschaften und Umgebungen simulieren soll.

_“With CryEngine 3 being used for Crysis 2 and the capabilities that game  engine provides, it allows us to make the most realistic simulation  possible. We’re able to transport soldiers to accurately recreated  locales like Afghanistan and Iraq, where we can simulate everything from  visuals to 360-degree sound.”_ Floyd West, Director of Strategic Programs.

Ziel dieses Projekts ist es, die Soldaten für jede Form von Terrain- und Umweltbedingungen zu schulen und Special-Forces Soldaten auf anstehende Missionen vorzubereiten.


Quelle


----------



## Star_KillA (28. Mai 2011)

Dr. Kucho schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Ziel dieses Projekts ist es, die Soldaten für jede Form von Terrain- und Umweltbedingungen zu schulen und Special-Forces Soldaten auf anstehende Missionen vorzubereiten.
> 
> Quelle



Goil ! Ich liebe Cyber Technik


----------



## Hübie (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: U.S. Militär lizensiert CryEngine 3*

Irgendwie entwickelt sich Crytek zu Militärunterstützer was sie immer unsympathischer macht.
Ist ja nicht die erste Militärlizenz:

RealTime Immersive: Profile


----------



## daDexter (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: U.S. Militär lizensiert CryEngine 3*



Hübie schrieb:


> Irgendwie entwickelt sich Crytek zu Militärunterstützer was sie immer unsympathischer macht.
> Ist ja nicht die erste Militärlizenz:
> 
> RealTime Immersive: Profile



Crytek entwickelt nicht fürs Militär, das Militär erkennt, dass die  CryEngine gut aussieht. Ist dir Coca Cola auch unsympathisch weil es von  US Soldaten im Kriegsgebiet getrunken wird? Vielleicht ist dir ja auch  Brot unsympathisch - das essen ja auch viele "böse" Menschen.


----------



## Borkenkaefer (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: U.S. Militär lizensiert CryEngine 3*

Interessante News. Macht aber Crytek für mich nicht unsympathisch. Es kommt immer auf den Einsatz an.


----------



## fornax7.10 (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: U.S. Militär lizensiert CryEngine 3*

Ist doch schön, dass es nicht nur den Gamern gefällt!

MfG


----------



## Hübie (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: U.S. Militär lizensiert CryEngine 3*



daDexter schrieb:


> Crytek entwickelt nicht fürs Militär, das Militär erkennt, dass die  CryEngine gut aussieht. Ist dir Coca Cola auch unsympathisch weil es von  US Soldaten im Kriegsgebiet getrunken wird? Vielleicht ist dir ja auch  Brot unsympathisch - das essen ja auch viele "böse" Menschen.


 
Das eine ist ein Grundbedarf zum Lebenserhalt (Flüssigkeit), das andere ein Fördersystem für Kriegsvorbereitungen. Crytek könnte sagen: Nein das unterstützen wir nicht. Aber wie immer: Geld regiert die Welt. Trotzdem ist mir Coca Cola unsympathisch


----------



## thescythe (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: U.S. Militär lizensiert CryEngine 3*



fornax7.10 schrieb:


> Ist doch schön, dass es nicht nur den Gamern gefällt!
> 
> MfG


 Wer weiß ob nich noch eine neue Version von Americas Army auf Cry-Engine3 kommt 



> Geld regiert die Welt. Trotzdem ist mir Coca Cola unsympathisch


Alle erfolgreiche große Unternehmen sind bei neidern unsympathisch


----------



## El Sativa (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: U.S. Militär lizensiert CryEngine 3*



daDexter schrieb:


> Crytek entwickelt nicht fürs Militär, das Militär erkennt, dass die  CryEngine gut aussieht. Ist dir Coca Cola auch unsympathisch weil es von  US Soldaten im Kriegsgebiet getrunken wird? Vielleicht ist dir ja auch  Brot unsympathisch - das essen ja auch viele "böse" Menschen.


 also mir ist mein schitzel oder mein rechner nicht unsympatisch......ABER DIESE RECHTETRETENDEN, LÄNDER ÜBERFALLENDEN UND ROHSTOFFKLAUENDEN AMIS, DIE GEHEN MIR SOWAS VON AUF DIE EIER.
und unsere politiker jagen unsere leute in die zu befriedenden gebiete, damit der ami sich nicht total alleine fühlt.
das hat was von prostitution, was die merkel da anstrebt.
immer schön lieb zum römer sein und blos nicht die zunge von der jarack obama kimme nehmen.
insofern ist es dann auch wurscht, wenn die nen game als tötungshilfe einsetzen.


----------



## Stricherstrich (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: U.S. Militär lizensiert CryEngine 3*



Hübie schrieb:


> Das eine ist ein Grundbedarf zum Lebenserhalt (Flüssigkeit), das andere ein Fördersystem für Kriegsvorbereitungen. Crytek könnte sagen: Nein das unterstützen wir nicht. Aber wie immer: Geld regiert die Welt. Trotzdem ist mir Coca Cola unsympathisch


 

Trinke auch nur Pepsi und billig Aldi Cola 

Finds krass das die Cryengine 3 benutzt wird, will dann mal so ein Walktrough durch eine Simulation sehen!


----------



## Hübie (28. Mai 2011)

Gibt diverse Videos die du dir mal ansehen kannst. Vieles basiert jedoch noch auf Crytek-eigenen content...


----------



## Freakless08 (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: U.S. Militär lizensiert CryEngine 3*



thescythe schrieb:


> Hübie schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Aber wie immer: Geld regiert die Welt. Trotzdem ist mir Coca Cola unsympathisch
> ...


Coca Cola verpestet aber die Umwelt in Entwicklungsländern indem sie ihre Schadstoffe ins Trinkwasser leiten

Indien: Indigene Völker kämpfen gegen Coca-Cola
http://www.landwirt.com/Forum/120172/Kampf-um-Wasser-Inder-machen-gegen-Coca-Cola-mobil.html


----------



## OdlG (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: U.S. Militär lizensiert CryEngine 3*

Na toll -.- Riesensummen vom Militär einstreichen, aber zu geizig, die PC-Version von Crysis 2 mal auszubauen... Und mich stört es weniger, dass die damit Militärforschung und -training unterstützen.


----------



## Raigen (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: U.S. Militär lizensiert CryEngine 3*



Hübie schrieb:


> Gibt diverse Videos die du dir mal ansehen kannst. Vieles basiert jedoch noch auf Crytek-eigenen content...


 
Crytek eigenen Content? Whut?

Wenn man die CryEngine 3 lizenziert dann kann man sich auch die ganzen Materials/Models aus Crysis 1/2 holen und damit arbeiten. Wozu auch selber Sachen erstellen wenn es schon welche gibt? Und ja wie du schon sagtest, Geld regiert die Welt. Hätte ich mehrere Jahre eine Engine für viel Geld erarbeitet und nun bietet mir Jemand an diese für mehrere Millionen Dollar diese abzunehmen, würde ich auch nicht nein sagen.


----------



## Clawhammer (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: U.S. Militär lizensiert CryEngine 3*

Man kann doch dieses Ergebniss im Endeffekt auch positiv sehen, 
das Militär zahlt dafür das die diese Technik nutzen können, 
dementsprechend wird diese Engine auch weiterentwickelt, 

was nicht nur gut für das Militär ist, sondern auch für die Spielergemeinschaft.


----------



## Killertofu (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: U.S. Militär lizensiert CryEngine 3*

also ich finde es eher beeindruckend, dass eine so große institution wie das us militär auf eine von einem programmiererteam gebaute Engine zurückgreift und nicht ihre eigenen Techniker daran setzt. Deswegen sehe ich in der ganzen news eher respekt für crytek, nichts anderes.


----------



## zøtac (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: U.S. Militär lizensiert CryEngine 3*



Hübie schrieb:


> Irgendwie entwickelt sich Crytek zu Militärunterstützer was sie immer unsympathischer macht.
> Ist ja nicht die erste Militärlizenz:
> 
> RealTime Immersive: Profile


Wieso? Krieg gibts sowieso, da ändert Crytek nichts dran. 
Und wenn es dafür sorgt das auch nur 1 Soldat durch das Training weniger stirbt ist es doch schon was gutes


----------



## s|n|s (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: U.S. Militär lizensiert CryEngine 3*

Glückwunsch Crytek!

Hört sich nach einer Stange Geld an. Dann dürfen wir wohl auf mehr von Crytek hoffen.


----------



## MG42 (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: U.S. Militär lizensiert CryEngine 3*

Der Sauhaufen Amerikaner brauchen doch immer wieder neues Spielzeug um die 'Bösen' zur Strecke zu bringen.  aber letztendlich ihre eigenen ökonomischen Ziele zu verfolgen, da sind die paar Kröten doch nicht verkehrt angelegt... Moralisch bedenklich, erst vor knapp 7 Jahrzehnten auf Technologiejagd gehen (wo müsste doch jedem klar sein), ein paar (ob jetzt echte oder gefakte) Mondreisen zu machen aber primär die dann wieder in verschiedenen Kriegen einzusetzen, naja da habens ja dann erst mal dicke gekriegt. Dann später die Ölkriege entstanden weil ein Irrer Öl nicht gegen den (sonst maroden) Dollar zu Ramschpreisen verkaufen wollte (alle Menschenrechtsverstöße sind den Amis doch scheißegal denn sie foltern ja selber und ein paar bei denen sind ja Hochrangige Sadisten). Achja und die böse Taliban, die ja auch erst von der carter, Reagan, dann Bush sen. und Clinton Regierung gestärkt wurde, nur um später wieder abserviert zu werden(etwa 30 Jahre später aber das hört ja nie auf). Die haben es nicht besser verdient, Präsidenten die nichts weiter sind als Atrappen der (Rüstungs-)industrie, und ein strunzdummes Volk (hier ist es ja auch nicht anders und Ausnahmen bestätigen ja die Regel) das sich ja ausbeuten lässt und gerne auf _Hexenjagd_ geht...

Und jetzt wieder Technologie aus Deutschland zu einem Schnäppchenpreis... Irgendwie muss ja in die Zukunft investiert werden.

Leute ihr habt es ja nicht besser verdient!!!


----------



## zweilinkehaende (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: U.S. Militär lizensiert CryEngine 3*

Ganz abgesehen vom Moralischen (1 Soldat weniger tot)
und abgesehen davon das Crytek Kriegsspiele macht (wertungsfrei),
finde ich es einfachheftig, wie schnell sich die Grafik entwickelt.
(Und das ein Spielekonzern von den Amys bezahlt wird um für Die Software bereitzustellen)


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: U.S. Militär lizensiert CryEngine 3*

Sind die Texturen dann auch so matschig?


----------



## Chillaa (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: U.S. Militär lizensiert CryEngine 3*

Ist doch nur gut für Deutschland & Crytek


----------



## Gast1111 (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: U.S. Militär lizensiert CryEngine 3*



zøtac schrieb:


> Wieso? Krieg gibts sowieso, da ändert Crytek nichts dran.
> Und wenn es dafür sorgt das auch nur 1 Soldat durch das Training weniger stirbt ist es doch schon was gutes


 Ein Ami mehr und 1 AMi Gegner weniger


----------



## Mix3ry (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: U.S. Militär lizensiert CryEngine 3*

Man wenn wir das im AGSHP hätten  

Dann würds gleich noch besser ausschaun


----------



## Leopardgecko (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: U.S. Militär lizensiert CryEngine 3*



Killertofu schrieb:


> also ich finde es eher beeindruckend, dass eine so große institution wie das us militär auf eine von einem programmiererteam gebaute Engine zurückgreift und nicht ihre eigenen Techniker daran setzt.


 
Das hat überhaupt nichts beeindruckendes.
Man hat wohl eher festegstellt, das man mit eigenen Mitteln nicht in der Lage wäre, für 57Mio.$ selber etwas vergleichbares zu entwickeln.
Und da die politische Situation es nicht mehr erlaubt, einen "Technologietransfer" wie nach dem Fall des 3.Reiches zu veranstalten, muss man wohl mit den Lizenzgebühren in den sauren Apfel beißen.
Schließlich ist Crytek eine deutsche Firma und läßt sich in den USofA nicht einfach so zu einer "kostenlosen Überlassung überreden", wie eine US-Firma (natürlich nur aus Gründen der inneren Sicherheit ).


----------



## X Broster (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: U.S. Militär lizensiert CryEngine 3*



Hübie schrieb:


> Irgendwie entwickelt sich Crytek zu Militärunterstützer was sie immer unsympathischer macht.
> Ist ja nicht die erste Militärlizenz:


 Tja, ich sehs anders. Viel lieber würde ich Crytek als reinen Militär-Software-Simulations-Anbieter sehen als einer, der Killerspiele zum Vergnügen anbietet.

Es freut es mich für Crytek einen solch guten Job zu ergattern. Mit Glück können wir als PC Gamer davon profitieren.


----------



## hanfi104 (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: U.S. Militär lizensiert CryEngine 3*

Jetzt müssten doch ein großteil oder die gesamten Entwicklungskosten eingebracht worden sein, jetzt kann man daran setzen die Spieler mit Patches und AntiCheat zu befriedigen, statt mit DLCs usw.


----------



## steinschock (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: U.S. Militär lizensiert CryEngine 3*



Leopardgecko schrieb:


> Man hat wohl eher festegstellt, das man mit eigenen Mitteln nicht in der Lage wäre, für 57Mio.$ selber etwas vergleichbares zu entwickeln.
> .


 
Die haben 57Mio$ für die 2 Projekte und sicherlich nicht für die Engine 

Und warum sollten die Jahr in eine eigene Engine entwicklung stecken, wenn es auf dem Markt sofort verfügbare gibt.
Und das sicher wesentlich günstiger wie bei Eigenentwicklung, und einige Mio. Betatester hat die auch schon hinter sich.

Abgesehen davon sind wir ja auch bei Rüstunggüter ganz vorn dabei.


----------



## Panto (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: U.S. Militär lizensiert CryEngine 3*

crytek beteiligt sich also seid neuestem am terrorismus.


----------



## jensi251 (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: U.S. Militär lizensiert CryEngine 3*

Crytek macht halt die besten Engines.


----------



## Kev95 (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: U.S. Militär lizensiert CryEngine 3*

Wenn die US-Truppen dann mit genausovielen Bugs versorgt werden wie wir, gehören die USA bald Russland...


----------



## El Sativa (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: U.S. Militär lizensiert CryEngine 3*



zøtac schrieb:


> Wieso? Krieg gibts sowieso, da ändert Crytek nichts dran.
> Und wenn es dafür sorgt das auch nur 1 Soldat durch das Training weniger stirbt ist es doch schon was gutes


 und wenn nur 1. soldat den arsch in der hose hat und dieses spiel nicht mitspielt, so wäre das doppelt so gut.
das einzige womit bei der werbung von soldaten die trommel gerührt wird, ist die lagerfeuerromantik und die kohle, die man verdienen kann. jetzt kommen die noch mit einem game daher, welches wunderbar in das freizeitabenteuer "krieg" passt. so werden wir spielend jedem gegner bei nem glas bier und einer bratwurst den garaus machen.....und zu weihnachten sind wir wieder zuhause und freuen uns über unseren sieg.
ist das nicht schön, wenn wir in zukunft dieses wiederliche blut nicht mehr sehen müssen. das kann einem ja den ganzen spass verderben.


----------



## Billy.Mc John (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: U.S. Militär lizensiert CryEngine 3*

Man wird das lustig wenn die Ami Soldaten dann im echten leben merken dass es dort aufeinmal garkeine Bugs mehr gibt die sie benutzen können


----------



## Superwip (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: U.S. Militär lizensiert CryEngine 3*

Vielleicht gibts ja bald Americas Army 4 mit Cryengine 3... könnte interressant werden


----------



## jensi251 (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: U.S. Militär lizensiert CryEngine 3*

Ja, das wäre interessant.


----------



## Mix3ry (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: U.S. Militär lizensiert CryEngine 3*

Was man hier so liest 

Die engine wird nicht hergenommen um solche spiele wie Crysis damit zu machen und so Soldaten zu trainieren indem sie am PC sitzen  
(die haben sowas ähnliches is aber nur Point and Click und mit Leuten sprechen nix bumbum )

Des wird für deren AGHSP und Simulatoren hergenommen, da dort die Simulatoren ******* aussehen was die Grafik angeht.

Sollten bei uns auch ma ne neue Engine holen da es bei uns auch noch kaka ausschaut


----------



## Hübie (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: U.S. Militär lizensiert CryEngine 3*



Raigen schrieb:


> Crytek eigenen Content? Whut?
> 
> Wenn man die CryEngine 3 lizenziert dann *kann man sich auch die ganzen Materials/Models aus Crysis 1/2 holen* und damit arbeiten. Wozu auch selber Sachen erstellen wenn es schon welche gibt? Und ja wie du schon sagtest, Geld regiert die Welt. Hätte ich mehrere Jahre eine Engine für viel Geld erarbeitet und nun bietet mir Jemand an diese für mehrere Millionen Dollar diese abzunehmen, würde ich auch nicht nein sagen.



Das ist Crysis-eigener content 



zøtac schrieb:


> Wieso? Krieg gibts sowieso, da ändert Crytek nichts dran.
> Und wenn es dafür sorgt das auch nur 1 Soldat durch das Training weniger stirbt ist es doch schon was gutes



Ja und dieser eine Soldat tötet nicht oder wie? _Calculated civilian casulties_ ist dir ein Begriff oder? Gibt ja nun zu genüge Beweise dafür.
Aber wahrscheinlich warst du noch nicht mal beim Bund.



X Broster schrieb:


> Tja, ich sehs anders. Viel lieber würde ich Crytek als reinen Militär-Software-Simulations-Anbieter sehen als einer, der Killerspiele zum Vergnügen anbietet.
> 
> Es freut es mich für Crytek einen solch guten Job zu ergattern. Mit Glück können wir als PC Gamer davon profitieren.



Mit Glück kannst du im Lotto gewinnen 

Naja leben und leben lassen sag ich immer.


----------



## steinschock (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: U.S. Militär lizensiert CryEngine 3*

Jup, das sind andere Simulatoren.

Kann man mit PC-Flugsim. gegen einen echten vergleichen.
Mit echten Waffen die mit Luftdruck rückstoß erzeugen usw und das in Turnhallengröße.

Und unsere Hardcorepazifisten können gleich mal alle Handys Laptops ect. entsorgen.
Muss man sich nur anschauen was im Kongo abgeht damit wir Koltan ect bekommen,
da ist Afgan. + Irak zusammen ein Witz.


----------



## Seeefe (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: U.S. Militär lizensiert CryEngine 3*

Mein Gott solange es Menschen gibt wird es Kriege geben da kann man nichts dran ändern, daran ändert auch Crysis nichts wenn sie es nicht machen.


----------



## PMueller1 (28. Mai 2011)

.


----------



## Anchorage (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: U.S. Militär lizensiert CryEngine 3*

Ich will so einen Helm. Damit mal Unreal Tournament zu zocken haha ich glaube danach dreht sich erstma alles.


----------



## mf_Jade (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: U.S. Militär lizensiert CryEngine 3*

Ob der dann schon DX11 kann?


----------



## Raigen (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: U.S. Militär lizensiert CryEngine 3*



> Das ist Crysis-eigener content



Wie soll es denn "Crysis-eigener Content" sein? Wenn dann ist es Content von CryTek schließlich haben sie die Spiele entwickelt und geben alles mit der Engine raus an Material was sie haben.


----------



## Hübie (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: U.S. Militär lizensiert CryEngine 3*



Raigen schrieb:


> Wie soll es denn "Crysis-eigener Content" sein? Wenn dann ist es Content von CryTek schließlich haben sie die Spiele entwickelt und geben alles mit der Engine raus an *Material was sie haben*.



Und wer hat das erstellt? Ich meinte mit dem Wort "eigen" nicht den Besitzanspruch sondern die Herkunft...


----------



## Darkfleet85 (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: U.S. Militär lizensiert CryEngine 3*

Die wollen doch nur während der Arbeit zocken


----------



## Anchorage (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: U.S. Militär lizensiert CryEngine 3*

kann uns doch egal sein denke ich mal. Auser die bringen AA4 damit raus.


----------



## Gowron (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: U.S. Militär lizensiert CryEngine 3*

Hallooo? Wo bleibt euer Patriotismus?? 


Wieder etwas DEUTSCHES welches von anderen Ländern gekauft/genutzt wird . Weil sie's nicht besser können


----------

